# Laney LC50 II tubes...



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

well the one the store is the first version I guess, it has 6L6 tubes made in Russia so I think they are 88?? but I want EL34's. The guy is looking into it for me as well but I was wondering if it is safe to do the straight swap or is it a big process?

Because if it is nothing major then they will do the swap for no charge.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

what exactly are you asking about...?


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

I believe the LC50 II does support both 6L6 and EL34 tubes (you'll need to re-bias), but someone more knowledgeable will likely chime in soon.

If in doubt, take it to an amp tech and see what they say.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

the manual would tell you if it supports both tube types, and there would be a bias switch near the power tubes if that were the case


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

I sent an e-mail to Laney and I got a quick reply, it will have to be done internally by a tech.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

what would have to be done internally, switching the bias? is there an actual switch for it?


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

he just said "The amplifier will need to be internally rebiased by a service
technician if you want to use EL34 tubes." so I think there might be more then flicking a switch.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I looked up the amp on harmony central - it isnt meant to take EL34's, and you would have to adjust the bias into a useable range for the tube type, and possibly do a modification by the sounds of things.


----------



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

Ya I think I will pass on the LC50 II, I am leaning towards the TT50 because it comes with the EL34's and the shop owner is willing to work out a no interest financing deal.


----------

